# new intersystem connection point



## ICE (Dec 11, 2015)

I saw this for the first time today.





It has a UL mark on the front.  The armor is bonded at the point of entry.  The gizmo is bonded to the GEC with the black screw.  The green screws are for the other lesser utilities like cable and phone.  The bonding bushing on the inside of the cabinet seems to be unnecessary.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 11, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Madison-Electric-Products-1-2-in-Inline-Intersystem-Bonding-Bridge-Connector-MEIBB/204754824

http://meproducts.net/inline-intersystem-bonding-bridge





Brent


----------

